# pygmy hedgehogs



## BoxerRoxy (Aug 12, 2010)

my friend wants a pygmy hedgehog and was wondering if anyone on here had any info on bredders as you know how it is when you buy from pets shops and i have advised her to go to breeder rather than pet shop


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Sorry, I dont know anyone but there is bound to be someone on here!


----------



## Cillah (Jul 6, 2010)

I own an African Pygmy Hedgehog and am in the process of getting a second.

I would go to a breeder. You can look at the parents and ask more questions and generally they are more knowledgable. Also you will know the hoglet has been well socialised. No one wants a hog that huffs and spikes up whenever you go near him or her.

You can find a list of reccomended breeders here..

Recommended Breeders List
Also that forum is a good place to join to get more information about them.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Definately dont go to a pet shop. Breeders charge less and the hogs are better handled and tamer. You want a registered hog  I got mine from breeders who arents on the recommended breeders list (they dont breed enough to be included on there) but both hogs were VERY tame, healthy and came with food, info and full after sale back up 

On reptile forums theres a lot for sale. Theres even an older girl being rehomed for only £30!


----------



## Lorah (Sep 25, 2010)

BoxerRoxy said:


> my friend wants a pygmy hedgehog and was wondering if anyone on here had any info on bredders as you know how it is when you buy from pets shops and i have advised her to go to breeder rather than pet shop


Hello,

My female hog has just had her first liter on the 19.8.10, and has a healthy girly of around 5 weeks that will be ready to go to a loving home on the 13.10.10. 
I have an album with pictures of Hettie and Hamlet up if you would like to look, and feel free to ask me more questions if you are interested. 
I am in the north east area, both parents are viewable and come from none related litters

Lorah


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I got our local freeads paper today! and someone is advertising one in there for £85!!!
Is this normal does anyone know!
Dont know anything about it myself!


----------

